# soothing food



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

apart from the obvious - Immodium, Gasaid, fiber drinks one of the most soothing foods I personally have found is German (or possibly not German)Rye bread. On bad days I eat easily a loaf, in fact it is only on bad days I would want to eat a loaf and it seems to soothe. I think the basis of Rye bread may be sourdough with Heather van Vorous recommends highly - try it delicious and soothing.


----------

